# New Build



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm new here. I'm in the process of building a CNC router. I wanted to share 
my build log here. I was inspired by John's build (Joe 2006) to share my progress.

My CNC is based on the design from buildyourcnc dot com (sorry not allowed to post links yet). Patrick's site was also very inspirational.

I thought I'd start with posting my design (drawn up in Google Sketchup)

Comments are welcome 

Well - I can't post pictures yet, or request a gallery  So once I reach 10 posts, I'll post my pictures 

Dave


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

*First Picture*

Hey folks,

here is the design!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you use Sketchup to draw that? If so, after you model something, how hard is it to make a drawing with dimensions and notes on it?


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Noob:

yup, I used sketchup - great way to get an idea onto paper, but not so great after that. It is easy to figure out dimensions, test out designs. What I did, was split out components, then make copies of each piece and "flattened" them out. I`ve attached a picture to give you an idea.

While sketchup is a great tool, it isn't suited for CAD/CAM.


Dave


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Gotcha. I've seen more and more people use Sketchup with great results, but didn't know how the detailing side of it was. I use Solidworks 2009 at work and seeing these 3D models from a free program is interesting.


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

drool... solidworks

I was impressed by Sketchup as well, so easy to learn.

D



Noob said:


> Gotcha. I've seen more and more people use Sketchup with great results, but didn't know how the detailing side of it was. I use Solidworks 2009 at work and seeing these 3D models from a free program is interesting.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Great job on the sketches. looks just like the one i got.


----------

